# Old Tink's stuff.........



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

PM africanbowhunter and ask him. He should know.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Tink's Dixie Deer Scent # 2*

When Wellington Took over Tinks they dropped it as it was a new product nd " not doing well"

It was the world first warm weather deer scent made for Dixie deer hunting.


We have a deer scent that is much like it called Tinks Draw 2

Its never been promoted but it good in warm weather much like 
Trails End # 307


I bet you cannot tell which is which 

For dealers to order call Julie @ Tinks 1 800-624-5988

Thanks




Tink


----------



## Huntertim (May 10, 2005)

*Thank you Tink!*

Draw 2. Thanks very much... I'll pick some up :thumbs_up


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Thansk Good Hunting


Tink


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd lobe to find some more Tinks, Camo dust. I bought some from a distributer selling out years ago and ran out last year. Flat colors, easy on easy off and dry.. Loved it.. Steve


----------

